# I suspect the ASX will drop exactly 54 points today..



## Realist (28 June 2006)

Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Sean K (28 June 2006)

Another buying opportunity for long termers. Maybe you should add some more BHP under $28.00 for the last time in a few years.


----------



## Realist (28 June 2006)

Yep good idea.  Maybe RIO at about $72 or lower would be nice.   

If they hit over $100 they may split - 2 for 1 shares then start growing again. Then split then grow, then split then grow.

I'll be a billionaire in no time.     

What was the last ASX stock to split?


----------



## Sean K (28 June 2006)

Maybe RMD.


----------



## Realist (28 June 2006)

We are down 21 points in 1 minute.      

BHP down 75 cents....


----------



## mlennox (28 June 2006)

panic panic sell sell

meh! strap onto your ponys boys time too ride out a nasty day


----------



## Realist (28 June 2006)

My shares are taking a beating.  I'm down 1.5% in 10 minutes.

At this rate I will be bankrupt by midday.

If my office tower had windows I could open, I would jump..


----------



## Sean K (28 June 2006)

Can you leave that wig in your will to me?


----------



## Realist (28 June 2006)

> Can you leave that wig in your will to me?




It is my natural hair!!   :rocketwho


----------



## Sean K (28 June 2006)

LOLOLOLOL!! 

You are joking right? 

Well, um, if not...nice!


----------



## Realist (28 June 2006)

> You are joking right?




No


----------



## Sean K (28 June 2006)

Nice. 

 :22_yikes:


----------



## Realist (28 June 2006)

How are your shares doing today Kennas?

Mine are geting beaten like a red headed stepchild.

I'm thinking of buying PRG and MTN - wot u think?


----------



## The Mint Man (28 June 2006)

> I suspect the ASX will drop exactly 54 points today..



your not far off at the moment  

Is this the start of another down???
Reading in the paper the other day, some people/analyst think we have a while to go.

any comments?


----------



## Sean K (28 June 2006)

Hi Realist.

I'm down in line with the market, about 1%. No drama, just part of the ebbs and flows. 

I suspect another bad day tomorrow before the Fed settles nerves one way or the other. I hope. He could also say there'll be more rate rises to come which will scare the hell out of the market. Hopefully he says, 'things are steadying and this could be it for the foreseable future.'

I've been following MTN, but don't like its trajectory atm. It really needs to consolidate around these levels and make its way back above the last high at around .72c before I'd consider buying it. Otherwise it's a day trade option. 

My uranium punt money is on RPT, AEX, ARU, DYL and AGS. Had UTO out of GIR but sold on the day of the float.

You've reminded me, I must go out for a hair cut....


----------



## Realist (28 June 2006)

> I've been following MTN, but don't like its trajectory atm. It really needs to consolidate around these levels and make its way back above the last high at around .72c before I'd consider buying it.




So you do not want to buy MTN at 48 cents.  You will wait till it goes over 72 cents instead?

Traders confuse me...    

48 cents looks good to me..


----------



## Sean K (28 June 2006)

I think I'd lose money right now realist. The momentum is currently going the wrong way, unless I was going to short it. 

Momentum up, would see it go through .72c and maybe beyond.


----------



## Realist (28 June 2006)

> I think I'd lose money right now realist. The momentum is currently going the wrong way, unless I was going to short it.
> 
> Momentum up, would see it go through .72c and maybe beyond.




I know, I know.    

Traders were keen to buy as high as $1.10, but not now as it is going down.

But if you have $2000 to buy MTN shares.   Buying them at $1.10 gives you $1800 shares. Buying them at 42 cents you get 4760 shares.

I reckon it is a goer if it drops a little more.


----------



## Sean K (28 June 2006)

Yeah it might, but it'd be just a pluck. 

There is so much uncertainty at the moment with the market and uranium mining that I think you're better off going with momentum in a stock that has a defined resource and has the potential to get it out of the ground and into one of China's new reactors in the next 10 years. There's not many of those out there right this second. 

I'd wait for a turn around.

Of course, unless you're a long, long term player and would be happy to see your cash maybe halve  in short time.  There's every chance that could happen too....


----------



## Realist (28 June 2006)

MTN is 47 cents today. It was a $1.32 three months ago.

ASX down 57 points.   3 more to go till I am proven correct!


----------



## visual (28 June 2006)

Realist,
THATS your HAIR!
prove it,or as someone else would say VERIFY it,thats a wig, realist I bet on the bible it says exactly that.


----------



## Realist (28 June 2006)

Damn missed it by that much....  down 48.

 




> THATS your HAIR!
> prove it,or as someone else would say VERIFY it,thats a wig, realist I bet on the bible it says exactly that.




It is my hair, I can guarantee it is a photo of me with my real hair.


----------



## visual (28 June 2006)

ok. :


----------



## Realist (28 June 2006)

I'd rather my long blonde locks than your spikey brown hair.

also you look extremely surprised in your photo - what was happening?    
.


----------



## visual (28 June 2006)

Realist,spikey hair runs in the monkey family,what are you saying


----------



## clayton4115 (28 June 2006)

well i ended the day down 0.39% what about you?


----------

